# Aquascaping a tall Fluval Edge video



## George Farmer (9 Sep 2011)

Please excuse the stuttering!


----------



## nayr88 (9 Sep 2011)

Brilliant George, ive always liked the look the smaller edge, they just neede that little bit more.

Having seen the lights in person are you confident it'll grow most plants? With the addition of co2 and ei it looks like it would, shame about the filter just slacking a little. 

Great video mate


----------



## clonitza (9 Sep 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Having seen the lights in person are you confident it'll grow most plants?


   

Nice one George! You are going mainstream! Woohoo!


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Sep 2011)

Great vid George, some nice usefull tips for me on my next setup


----------



## John S (9 Sep 2011)

Nice product, great video and tips.


----------



## sdlra (9 Sep 2011)

not the easiest tank to maintain    but nice presentation and interesting


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Sep 2011)

Nice video mate. Love the fact that they hire a professional to demonstrate the installation. Kudos for Hagen and for you George.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Sep 2011)

that looks like a pig to scape! You're brave taking that on. 


A good scape though!


----------



## ghostsword (9 Sep 2011)

Great video! It looks like a nice product as the LEDs look very bright.


.


----------



## Francis (11 Sep 2011)

Good stuff mate  

I had the Original Edge, they are very good looking tank but an blahblahblahblah to maintain. - in my experience anyway-


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2011)

Great Vid, Love the tip about pulling the plants back up slightly to straighten out the roots.  And you did not stutter much


----------

